# Dark Esbat - Too clean, zero gain.



## gomiloca (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi dear DIY friends.
I have a problem with the Dark Esbat overdrive.
Everything works fine except that the pedal is clean even with gain at max value.
Someone would have a clue.
I have no idea what i need to measure ti troubleshoot this pedal.




Thanks !


----------



## gheorge77 (Feb 12, 2022)

Looks like you are missing a ground wire on the output jack.


----------



## gomiloca (Feb 12, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> Looks like you are missing a ground wire on the output jack.


Yes, its connected by ground in the box ( i also did the conection ofbox with wire ) , by pass work fine and booster but no gain at all


----------



## cooder (Feb 13, 2022)

Bit hard to tell but it looks like lug 2 of drive pot could do with reflowing the solder joint.


----------



## gomiloca (Feb 14, 2022)

cooder said:


> Bit hard to tell but it looks like lug 2 of drive pot could do with reflowing the solder joint.


I thought the same, and I already gave it another pass with the welding. Still no gain.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 14, 2022)

show and tell -- pic of the other side of the board may assist with getting useful suggestions here.


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2022)

I would confirm the value of the Drive pot.  

This circuit (including the original) didn't have anywhere near as much gain as I expected,  I believe most of the demos are running into an already dirty amp.

Regardless, it shouldn't be _completely_ clean.


----------



## gomiloca (Feb 14, 2022)

zgrav said:


> show and tell -- pic of the other side of the board may assist with getting useful suggestions h





Robert said:


> I would confirm the value of the Drive pot.
> 
> This circuit (including the original) didn't have anywhere near as much gain as I expected,  I believe most of the demos are running into an already dirty amp.
> 
> Regardless, it shouldn't be _completely_ clean.


Thanks a lot, drive pot is correct c100k
 this pedal has no gain in clean and low volume? 
and 
only gain in already high volumen amps or dirty amp?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2022)

gomiloca said:


> Thanks a lot, drive pot is correct c100k
> this pedal has no gain in clean and low volume?
> and
> only gain in already high volumen amps or dirty amp?


Can you confirm R11- 22K is Red, Red, Black, Red, Brown.

Here is Resistor Calculator, Check your resistors
Click on Bands for 5 colours:
https://resistor.cherryjourney.pt/


----------



## gheorge77 (Feb 14, 2022)

Having built this last week, I didn't think the lack of gain was too noticeable through a 5F1. I thought it had less gain than anticipated. I ended up getting the listed ICs from Futurewares rather than using TL072s.

For whatever reason I assumed it would be like the Sabbra Caddabra or even the Naga Viper but it seems different. I'll have to try it out at band practice this coming week through my 18 watt, which really does well with these kinds of pedals.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> Having built this last week, I didn't think the lack of gain was too noticeable through a 5F1. I thought it had less gain than anticipated. I ended up getting the listed ICs from Futurewares rather than using TL072s.
> 
> For whatever reason I assumed it would be like the Sabbra Caddabra or even the Naga Viper but it seems different. I'll have to try it out at band practice this coming week through my 18 watt, which really does well with these kinds of pedals.


Is R11 22K?
This has a lot of clipping diodes which cuts down the Gain also.
There are some resistors you can change to increase it!


----------



## gheorge77 (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm fine with it as is tbh. I have to try it at full volume.

I have a feeling once I finish the germanium treble boosters I have queued up this pedal will get lost.

Weirdly enough I didn't care for the Naga Viper through my 1987, which has a lot less gain overall than my 18 watt. The use of these types of pedals are so dependent on what amp you play. The Sabbra Caddabra was the biggest disappointment to me.


----------



## gomiloca (Feb 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Can you confirm R11- 22K is Red, Red, Black, Red, Brown.
> 
> Here is Resistor Calculator, Check your resistors
> Click on Bands for 5 colours:
> https://resistor.cherryjourney.pt/


Yes it is


----------



## gomiloca (Feb 14, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> I'm fine with it as is tbh. I have to try it at full volume.
> 
> I have a feeling once I finish the germanium treble boosters I have queued up this pedal will get lost.
> 
> Weirdly enough I didn't care for the Naga Viper through my 1987, which has a lot less gain overall than my 18 watt. The use of these types of pedals are so dependent on what amp you play. The Sabbra Caddabra was the biggest disappointment to me.


Sabbra Caddabra sounds good to me, in a Laney lc15r and a epi sg modified  ( I assumed it would be like the Sabbra Caddabra but need to try with dirty amp to see the booster in action )


----------



## gheorge77 (Feb 14, 2022)

There was just too much gain in a way that was unnecessarily saturated. I couldn't get it to work for me at this point.


----------

